# Three Legged Goat



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

My kid Sampson who is now 11 days old will have to have his leg taken off, seems how he was no feeling in it and can not move it. We are thinking that once sores start to appear its time to remove his leg. Do any of you guys have or have heard about three legged goats? Can they still live a happy life? We can not amputate it I've seen something like that we do not have the finances for that. It's his right front leg that will have to be removed, he's getting around fine on three legs right now that leg is just a hindrance dragging. Do any of you have tips for me when we do have it removed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

YEs they can live just fine. 
Not shure on when to thigh

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm picking 2 dairy kids up from a couple who are "New Mexico Cow Folks" to their core. 4 years ago their 5 month old PB Lamancha broke her leg badly. The husband held her down & sawwed it off!!  They got lucky & avoided infection & the kids I'm picking up are from her 3rd set of trips in 3 years.....

I'm not advocating the medical treatment.... just tellin the story of a 3 legged goat!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay thanks!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I have NO idea when but I'm guessing that sooner the better because he's so young he might not remember it just like humans!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I have NO idea when but I'm guessing that sooner the better because he's so young he might not remember it just like humans!


Yeah that's what I was thinking but now my parents aren't to sure when they want to remove it. It gets in the way sometimes and he doesn't use it so I don't see the use in keeping it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If yall have the money id do it. 
But if not then. Well your probrobly risking an infection of some sort.
But you might be fine

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> If yall have the money id do it.
> But if not then. Well your probrobly risking an infection of some sort.
> But you might be fine
> 
> ...


We are going to get it taken off by a vet when we get it removed.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have never had any experience personally with 3 legged goats but 2 of my does that I bought a couple years ago were sired by a 3 legged goat. It is his back leg he had to have amputated and he is still doing his job. Hard to imagine with only one back leg but he gets the job done and my 2 lovely does are proof of it.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw a 2 year old 3 legged doe get sold at the auction I go to around November last year. She made a full recovery and seemed fine to me. She sold for 45$ i think cant remember too well. she was a big boer doe. But yeah 3 legs work just not as well as 4. I wonder if he will still be able to breed? Or are you planning to wether him?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I knew a woman who ran a rescue. She had 2 goats there, a wether and a doe, who were 3 legged. The doe was born with a rear leg that never developed , so her rear leg was only the size of a newborns leg when she was full grown. The wether had his front leg amputated because of a botched spint for a broken leg, the leg became so infected it got into the bone. 

Both goats lived good long lives and never seemed to know they had a "disability".


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay thanks everyone this is making me feel better about the whole deal!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I saw a 2 year old 3 legged doe get sold at the auction I go to around November last year. She made a full recovery and seemed fine to me. She sold for 45$ i think cant remember too well. she was a big boer doe. But yeah 3 legs work just not as well as 4. I wonder if he will still be able to breed? Or are you planning to wether him?


Not any time soon well at least not until he breeds my one doe and then we will most likely wether him unless we get more does.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen a couple and they are just as happy as the four legged Goats. Not as fast but they live just fine. 

I wouldn't do it until after weaning him completely. Let him get over that then think about it. Make sure you have an awesome goat vet


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I've seen a couple and they are just as happy as the four legged Goats. Not as fast but they live just fine.
> 
> I wouldn't do it until after weaning him completely. Let him get over that then think about it. Make sure you have an awesome goat vet


Yeah I'm pretty sure we are going to wait, we have a small animal vet here that loves challenges I'm not sure if he'll do it or if our large animal vet will.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I'm picking 2 dairy kids up from a couple who are "New Mexico Cow Folks" to their core. 4 years ago their 5 month old PB Lamancha broke her leg badly. The husband held her down & sawwed it off!!  They got lucky & avoided infection & the kids I'm picking up are from her 3rd set of trips in 3 years.....
> 
> I'm not advocating the medical treatment.... just tellin the story of a 3 legged goat!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

The younger the better so he'll acclimate to it I'd think. I have never seen a 3 legged goat, but we had a 3 legged dog when I was a kid. His name, naturally, was Tripod. Losing a front is better than a back I'd bet. That dog could run and pretty much keep up with the other dogs just fine. 
Get that bum leg out of the way soon as you can. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay! Thanks! It depends on what my mom decides seems how she's the boss when it comes to health things.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I saw a 2 year old 3 legged doe get sold at the auction I go to around November last year. She made a full recovery and seemed fine to me. She sold for 45$ i think cant remember too well. she was a big boer doe. But yeah 3 legs work just not as well as 4. I wonder if he will still be able to breed? Or are you planning to wether him?


Yep hed still be able to breed. Nothin wrong with his junk just his leg lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Yep hed still be able to breed. Nothin wrong with his junk just his leg lol
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Yeah but don't you think he'd still need to be able to hug the female with his front legs?

But if he still has the top of his leg I guess it could work.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Yeah but don't you think he'd still need to be able to hug the female with his front legs?
> 
> But if he still has the top of his leg I guess it could work.


No I don't think they have to hug the female hugging them with one leg should work fine also. And we will probably hold the doe for him.


----------



## 2ShyRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a three legged goat named Tripod. She was one of my first kids last year and got her leg caught in a metal picnic table. Sliced her hoof off st the hock. We had it amputated at the hip and she seems to be doing great! She does get picked on a little though at the trough.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay! Thanks for sharing!! She can get around almost as good as the other goats or does she have some troubles?


----------

